# Meyer E-47 Will not go down



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have came to the end of my road with this. I have an E47 plow that I have been working on getting going for winter. The pump on it has been replaced, the valve for down has been replaced, there is power to the "A" coil, however, the plow will not go down.
I have put the plow on and no dice. The plow will go up and angle in both directions but, it will not go down. If we pull the drain plug it will go down. If I take the valve out I can manually move the ram up and down with ease. I can also get the plow to go down most of the time if I take the vent cap off.
We have also drained the fluid and replaced with fresh fluid before starting.
Any help on this would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snelson1978;1866361 said:


> I have came to the end of my road with this. I have an E47 plow that I have been working on getting going for winter. The pump on it has been replaced, the valve for down has been replaced, there is power to the "A" coil, however, the plow will not go down.
> I have put the plow on and no dice. The plow will go up and angle in both directions but, it will not go down. If we pull the drain plug it will go down. If I take the valve out I can manually move the ram up and down with ease. I can also get the plow to go down most of the time if I take the vent cap off.
> We have also drained the fluid and replaced with fresh fluid before starting.
> Any help on this would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


Did you test for power and/or magnetism at A valve? What controls are you using?


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Yep*

There is magnetism at the coil. We are using switch controls.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you check to see if the spool moves when you hit the switch?


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

Please explain what you mean by SPOOL. I can tell you that when the switch is put in down you can hear the valve clicking.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pull a valve and make sure you can move the internal piston. Use a small pin in the bottom of valve, it should spring right back and move roughly 1/16-1/8". The vent part is bit confusing, it should at least drop a bit since if vent is plugged it would create a vacuum in reservoir.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

And are testing down with plow hooked to lift ram, they can be hard to push down sometimes without the weight of the plow pulling it down.


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes we did test the valve and it does plunge and spring back. I read on a different post to open the vent cap and see if the ram will lower and it does lower with the vent cap off.


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

kimber750;1866374 said:


> And are testing down with plow hooked to lift ram, they can be hard to push down sometimes without the weight of the plow pulling it down.


Have tested both plow on and plow off. No dice.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snelson1978;1866377 said:


> Yes we did test the valve and it does plunge and spring back. I read on a different post to open the vent cap and see if the ram will lower and it does lower with the vent cap off.


So if it works fine with vent off, replace the vent.


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

kimber750;1866379 said:


> So if it works fine with vent off, replace the vent.


I shall try that and see what happens and post the results.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can also check the filters, believe one is on the downstream side of A valve.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I you call it a valve, the little part that moves inside the valve body also known as a spool.


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay everyone here is an update. We replaced the valve, and vent cap. Now there is a new problem. The plow now will not raise the blade. Will not even pick me up @ 170 pounds. It will raise with no weight on it and you can push ram down by hand. Any thoughts. Plow would lift blade prior to replacing the valve, just would not go down.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snelson1978;1868721 said:


> Okay everyone here is an update. We replaced the valve, and vent cap. Now there is a new problem. The plow now will not raise the blade. Will not even pick me up @ 170 pounds. It will raise with no weight on it and you can push ram down by hand. Any thoughts. Plow would lift blade prior to replacing the valve, just would not go down.


Bad A valve or O rings


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

kimber750;1868756 said:


> Bad A valve or O rings


It will stay up without weight. Once you put weight on it goes down. Before changed the valve it would go up and hold. Now it will not go up at all. Left and right angles work just fine. But once the ram gets weight on it, it stops raising.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snelson1978;1868761 said:


> It will stay up without weight. Once you put weight on it goes down. Before changed the valve it would go up and hold. Now it will not go up at all. Left and right angles work just fine. But once the ram gets weight on it, it stops raising.


Did you put a new A valve in? Were the o rings in good condition? Was the hole for the A valve clean? Is the check ball still in place under the B valve? Put the old A valve in, does it raise and stay up now?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow there is still a E-47 around.... On my E-60's always replaced everything, motor, valves, and coils, cross over valve. Find them cheap on ebay.... It got old year after year.. 3 years ago i finally sold all my meyer's (still have a nice E-60 pump for sale on C list) Switched to all boss plows and 1 western. It's been great, plows are maintenance free.
I feel in this business you have to have nice equipment, can't let you down when the snow flys.

Not like runnin old mowers when they break you can come back tomorrow to finish the job


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Flawless440;1869285 said:


> Wow there is still a E-47 around.... On my E-60's always replaced everything, motor, valves, and coils, cross over valve. Find them cheap on ebay.... It got old year after year.. 3 years ago i finally sold all my meyer's (still have a nice E-60 pump for sale on C list) Switched to all boss plows and 1 western. It's been great, plows are maintenance free.
> I feel in this business you have to have nice equipment, can't let you down when the snow flys.
> 
> Not like runnin old mowers when they break you can come back tomorrow to finish the job


Look at the amount of posts in Fisher, Meyer, Western and Boss thread. Who has the most posts looking for help? Western. Which has the least? Meyer.

Come back and show us a pic of your 30+ year old boss plow if there is anything left.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

kimber750;1869383 said:


> Look at the amount of posts in Fisher, Meyer, Western and Boss thread. Who has the most posts looking for help? Western. Which has the least? Meyer.
> 
> Come back and show us a pic of your 30+ year old boss plow if there is anything left.


LOL.... Thats because nobody runs meyers


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Flawless440;1869285 said:


> Wow there is still a E-47 around.... On my E-60's always replaced everything, motor, valves, and coils, cross over valve. Find them cheap on ebay.... It got old year after year.. 3 years ago i finally sold all my meyer's (still have a nice E-60 pump for sale on C list) Switched to all boss plows and 1 western. *It's been great, plows are maintenance free.*
> I feel in this business you have to have nice equipment, can't let you down when the snow flys.
> 
> Not like runnin old mowers when they break you can come back tomorrow to finish the job


Maintenance free plows, good luck with that approach.

Also nice equipment necessarily doesn't need to be new or newer, just mechanically sound and kept up.


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

kimber750;1869144 said:


> Did you put a new A valve in? Were the o rings in good condition? Was the hole for the A valve clean? Is the check ball still in place under the B valve? Put the old A valve in, does it raise and stay up now?


 Went through and checked all the valves they are all operating the way they should. Plow is still going up but will not hold pressure. Once it is up you can easily push it down by hand. It does seem to be if a person hold the ram as you try to lift it, it will get so far up and stop. Could the packing on the ram be bad?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snelson1978;1870730 said:


> Went through and checked all the valves they are all operating the way they should. Plow is still going up but will not hold pressure. Once it is up you can easily push it down by hand. It does seem to be if a person hold the ram as you try to lift it, it will get so far up and stop. Could the packing on the ram be bad?


Doubtful since you said it stayed up before Valve change.


----------



## snelson1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

kimber750;1875238 said:


> Doubtful since you said it stayed up before Valve change.


After a long hard time we finally got it fixed. We replaced the "A" valve with a new one at first that was bad. Today a brand new valve and selenoid and it works great now. The packing was replaced and did not fix the problem. Thank you all for your input. I shal return to this sight if Nything else goes wrong!


----------

